# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  πρωτη μου απωλεια...

## e2014

δυστυχως ηρθε η ωρα να γραψω κι εγω σε αυτη τη σειρα.... εφυγαν τα δυο θηλικα καναρινακια που ειχα.... το ενα το περιμενα... αργα η γρηγορα... το αλλο δυστυχως δεν ξερω πως και γιατι.... ηταν ξαφνικο... ευχομαι να ειναι καλα εκει που πηγαν... μου στοιχησε αφανταστα.... ηταν οι πρωτες απωλειες που ειχα απο οταν αρχισα να φροντιζω φτερωτες ψυχουλες.... μου λειπουν αφανταστα...... ¨(

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Sick0004: 
 :Sad0121: Λυπάμαι Ελένη & Χάρη ειλικρινά ! Είναι αρκετά δύσκολο , πόσο μάλλον όταν συμβαίνει ξαφνικά ! :Sad0064: 
Ας είναι καλά , όπου είναι και τα δύο τους !

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Λυπαμαι πολυ... :Sick0004:

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Ελενη ... τα θυμαμαι πριν καιρο που σε γνωρισα ... πιστευω οτι δεν πρεπει να ειχε σχεση η παλια ιστορια στο ενα και να ηταν κοινη η αιτια με το αλλο ,αν εγινε σχεδον ταυτοχρονα .Οτι και να ναι ,εχει νοημα να το ψαξεις αν εχεις ισως και αλλο πουλακι

----------


## Esmi

Λυπάμαι πολύ  :sad:   :sad:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λυπάμαι πολύ παιδιά..Δυστυχώς οι απώλειες είναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της ενασχόλησης με ζωάκια. Αυτό όμως δεν το κάνει πιο εύκολο...Θυμηθείτε τις ωραίες στιγμές σας και προχωρήστε μπροστά.

----------


## stefos

Προχωραμε ............

----------


## e2014

σας ευχαριστω ολους για την εμψυχωση.... κυριε δημητρη το ενα το κιτρινο το θυλικο που θυμαστε εφυγε... το αρσενικο ακομα ευτυχως ειναι μια χαρα.... ζωηρο,γιατι το παρακολουθω συνεχεια ... το αλλο θυλικο το ειχα σε ξεχωριστο κλουβακι, εφυγαν με μια εβδομαδα διαφορα.... αλλα εγω δεν ειχα χρονο να το ανακοινωσω νωριτερα.... οπως και να εχει,σας ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια σας απο τοτε....

----------


## wild15

Λυπαμαι πολυ.....

----------


## kaxiboy

λυπάμαι πολύ ελένη για τα πουλάκια σου.. αν και πιστεύω ότι και εγώ δεν αργήσω να γράψω σε αυτό το θέμα.. :/

----------


## e2014

γιωργο μην το λες... ευχομαι να αργησεις πολυυυυυ να γραψεις σε αυτο το θεμα... και να πανε ολα καλα....

----------


## CreCkotiels

> .. αν και πιστεύω ότι και εγώ δεν αργήσω να γράψω σε αυτό το θέμα.. :/



Ελένη συγχώρεσε με που επεμβαίνω με off topic . 

Γιώργο τι πρόβλημα υγείας αντιμετωπίζει κάποιο από τα πουλάκια σου ? 
Έχεις ανοίξει κάποιο θέμα στα θέματα υγείας ?
 Αν όχι μην το αμελήσεις , μπορεί να υπάρξει θεραπεία !  :winky:

----------


## ninos

λυπάμαι πολύ.. Σίγουρα πέρασαν πολύ όμορφα κοντά σου και θα σε ευγνωμουνούν για πάντα

----------


## mai_tai

Μεσα απο τις τοσες χαρες π μας δινουν καθημερινα..-δυστηχως ερχεται κ αυτη η μερα!Ας μενουν μονο οι ομορφες στιγμες μαζι τους!Λυπαμαι πολυ.

----------


## kaxiboy

Το ελπίζω Ελένη  :Happy:  
Όχι Μάριε απλά πριν λίγο καιρό μου έδωσε η μάνα μου ένα αρσενικό καναρινάκι που είναι 8 χρονών και δεν το βλέπω και πολύ καλά πιθανότατα λόγω ηλικίας :/ πολλές ώρες τις ημέρας περνάει το χρόνο του στον πάτο του κλουβιού.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο να μας βγαλεις μια φωτο την κοιλια του με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα με υγρα δαχτυλα ,μια των πελματων κατω απο τα ποδια και μια των ποδιων και να ανοιξεις ενα δικο σου θεμα να το δουμε

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αν θέλεις βάλε μας κουτσουλιές σε λευκό χαρτί και φωτογραφίες κοιλιάς με παραμερισμενα πούπουλα!  
Άνοιξε ένα θέμα όμως στην κατάλληλη ενότητα , όχι εδώ στο θέμα της Έλενας!  
Πάντως εμένα οι γονείς μου που έχουν καναρινια έχουν ένα θηλυκό καναρίνι ηλικίας 11 ετών και είναι μια χαρά κοπέλα ... φαντάσου ρο κλουβί του κήπου που τα έχουν το κάνει συνέχεια πάνω κάτω ... χαχαχαχ

----------


## kaxiboy

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας  :Happy:  
Αύριο ανοίγω καινούριο θέμα με όσα μου είπατε  :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

Λυπάμε πολύ Ελένη..

----------


## geo_ilion

λυπαμαι πολυ για την απωλεια Ελενη

----------


## e2014

σας ευχαριστω ολους πολυ παιδια... γιωργο ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο για τη φτερωτη σου παρεουλα,και για ολες τις φερωτες παρεουλες που μας συντροφευουν...

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Ελένη και Χάρη σας καταλαβαίνω,και συμπάσχω.

----------


## olga

Ελένη λυπάμαι πολύ...

----------


## petran

Ελενη καλησπερα.
Λυπαμαι και εγω για τα πουλακια που εχασες.
Ξερω πόσο αγαπας τα πουλακια.
Οπως ειπες και εσυ,δυστυχως,ολοι περναμε καποια στιγμη απο αυτην την ''ενοτητα'' για να γραψουμε.
Μας μενουν ομως οι καλές στιγμες για παντα,ενω η στεναχωρια καποια στιγμη αρχιζει να ξεθωριαζει.


Θα ηθελα ομως να σου πω,οτι,το λιγοτερο που μπορω να κανω για να σου απαλυνω την στεναχωρια σου,ειναι να σου χαρισω το μοναδικο φετινο μου θηλυκο τιμπραντακι(κατα πασα πιθανοτητα βεβαια,μιας και εχω τρια μικρακια,και ενω τα άλλα 2,σαλιαριζουν ασταματητα,αυτο κανει μονο κατι πολυ γλυκα τσιου).
Χαιρετισματα στον Χάρη.

Για δες λιγο το κουκλακι..

----------


## jk21

Κουκλιτσα !!! ειναι σινναμον και αν δεν ειχε πατερα αν τα θυμαμαι καλα cinnamon και κεινον ,ειναι σιγουρα θηλυκο .Ο Λευτερης ξερει σιγουρα να μας πει γιατι τα συζητουσαμε καποια στιγμη

----------


## xasimo

Κριμα ρε παιδια...πρεπει να ειναι δυσκολο να φευγουν ετσι ξαφνικα χωρις να προλαβεις καν  να αντιδρασεις...  :sad:

----------


## e2014

πετρο μου τωρα ειδα το μηνυμα σου!!!! ειλικρινα με συγκινησες και σε ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ για τα λογια και την κινηση σου!!!! δεν εχω λογια.....

----------

